# Asynchronmotor Leistungsmessung



## Guste (6 April 2011)

Hallo zusammen. Mal was ohne FU.
Betreibe eine Gewindeschneideinheit über eine Wendeschützschaltung.
3 KW
Möchte nun die Leistung messen. Grund: Überwachung des Werkzeuges auf Bruch und Stumpf. Gibt es da günstig Geräte die einen Analogwert bereitstellen am besten VIA PB
Oder hat sogar jemand eine fertige Lösung


----------



## Paule (6 April 2011)

Guste schrieb:


> Möchte nun die Leistung messen. Grund: Überwachung des Werkzeuges auf Bruch und Stumpf. Gibt es da günstig Geräte die einen Analogwert bereitstellen am besten VIA PB
> Oder hat sogar jemand eine fertige Lösung


Ich würde einfach einen billigen Stromwandler in eine Phase hängen und über die Formel (U x I x cos phi x 1,73) die Leistung berechnen.


----------



## MSB (6 April 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach einen billigen Stromwandler in eine Phase hängen und über die Formel (U x I x cos phi x 1,73) die Leistung berechnen.



Nicht das ich dir bei der Formel widersprechen würde, aber mit einem "billigen" Stromwandler
kann ich keinen cosphi Messen (ohne Zusatzgerät).


----------



## Paule (6 April 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Nicht das ich dir bei der Formel widersprechen würde, aber mit einem "billigen" Stromwandler
> kann ich keinen cosphi Messen (ohne Zusatzgerät).


Schon klar, aber der steht doch auf dem Motor drauf.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (6 April 2011)

Und wo willst Du mit dem Stromwandler dann hin?
Also wo und wie Anschliessen?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## MSB (6 April 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber der steht doch auf dem Motor drauf.



Leider ist der cosphi der auf dem Motor nur genau bei Nennlast gültig,
je geringer die prozentuale Auslastung, desto schlechter "kleiner" der cos phi.

Deshalb müsste man den bei dem Spielchen aktiv mitmessen ...


----------



## Paule (6 April 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Und wo willst Du mit dem Stromwandler dann hin?
> Also wo und wie Anschliessen?


Eventuell auf eine SPS. 


Guste schrieb:


> Gibt es da günstig Geräte *die einen Analogwert bereitstellen*


Aber das wird der TE ja wohl besser wissen.


----------



## Paule (6 April 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Leider ist der cosphi der auf dem Motor nur genau bei Nennlast gültig,
> je geringer die prozentuale Auslastung, desto schlechter "kleiner" der cos phi.


Natürlich wird sich die Auslastung beim eintauchen in das Werkstück ändern.
Da der Motor aber nicht über einen FU geregelt wird und hoffentlich für seine Aufgabe richtig ausgelegt ist, wird sich da wohl nicht viel ändern.
Und ob 0,84 oder 0,87, also bitte.
Wenn eine billige Lösung gewünscht wird, wird man wohl nicht allzu enttäuscht sein wenn kein Porsche vor der Tür steht.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (6 April 2011)

Schon Klar Paule,
Aber das:


Paule schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach einen billigen Stromwandler in eine Phase hängen und über die Formel (U x I x cos phi x 1,73) die Leistung berechnen.



Liest sich für mich wie: Mit einem "Billigen Stromwandler" direkt in eine SPS und da dann mit der Formel die Leistung berechnen. 
Das meinte ich. 
Das geht nämlich so nicht, ausser der Stromwandler hat einen passenden Ausgang, was aber bei den "billigen" Feld-Wald-und Wiesen-Stromwandlern sicher nicht der fall ist.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## MSB (6 April 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Natürlich wird sich die Auslastung beim eintauchen in das Werkstück ändern.
> Da der Motor aber nicht über einen FU geregelt wird und hoffentlich für seine Aufgabe richtig ausgelegt ist, wird sich da wohl nicht viel ändern.
> Und ob 0,84 oder 0,87, also bitte.
> Wenn eine billige Lösung gewünscht wird, wird man wohl nicht allzu enttäuscht sein wenn kein Porsche vor der Tür steht.



Zitat aus einer Tabelle in einem Siemens-Katalog:
Die oberste Zeile ist die Auslastung, bei 4/4 steht also der Typenschild-cos-phi.

```
1/4  2/4   3/4  4/4   5/4
0.70 0.86 0.90 0.92 0.92
0.43 0.67 0.77 0.82 0.83
```

Das Problem:
Ein Spindelmotor ist immer eher überdimensioniert, zum einen wegen der Bandbreite an Werkzeugen,
zum anderen weil ein im Verhältnis zum Betriebsmoment relativ dynamisches (hohes) Startmoment benötigt wird.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Paule (6 April 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Das geht nämlich so nicht, ausser der Stromwandler hat einen passenden Ausgang, was aber bei den "billigen" Feld-Wald-und Wiesen-Stromwandlern sicher nicht der fall ist.


Was haben denn billige Stromwandler denn sonst ausser einem Analogausgang?
Einen Teachbaren Schaltkontakt?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 April 2011)

Vielleicht hat der Themen Starter seine
Frage such nur schlecht gestellt. Ich glaube
es reicht für diese Anwendung aus die Belastung
nur über den Strom zu ermitteln. Stromwandler
die ein Normsignal bringen wie 0..10V bekommt
Mann zb bei Phönix. 
Jetzt sollte der Themenstarter, für jedes
Werkzeug eine Testreihe fahren um so die
Ströme für die unterschielichen Werkzeuge
zu bestimmen, ein 4 gewindeschneider verhält
sich bestimmt anders wie ein 30er.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (6 April 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Was haben denn billige Stromwandler denn sonst ausser einem Analogausgang?
> Einen Teachbaren Schaltkontakt?



Nein, meist 5A (AC) 
Viel spass beim messen mit deiner AI-Karte. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Paule (6 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich glaube
> es reicht für diese Anwendung aus die Belastung
> nur über den Strom zu ermitteln. Stromwandler
> die ein Normsignal bringen wie 0..10V bekommt
> Mann zb bei Phönix.


Mein reden, und die Teile von Phönix kosten echt nicht viel.


----------



## Paule (6 April 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Nein, meist 5A (AC)
> Viel spass beim messen mit deiner AI-Karte.
> 
> Gruß
> Timo


Hallo Heizer,
ja solche Wandler setze ich auch ein, aber nur in Verteilungen.
Da gehen dann Kupferbänder durch und der Wandler direkt auf ein Leistungsmessgerät.
Nur sprachen wir doch hier von ein bisschen kleineren Dimensionen.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (6 April 2011)

Mir gehts hier auch nicht um die Leistung des Stromwandlers,
eher um seine prinzipielle Wirkunsweise, und sich daraus ergebend seinen einsatz. 
Selbst WENN du einen "einfachen" Stromwandler findest, der Max. 20mA ausgibt, kannst Du ihn immer noch nicht "einfach" an einen SPS-Eingang hängen zum auswerten!
Das ist in keinster weise in einer SPS verwertbar.
Ist mir jetzt aber echt zu doof, ich bin raus. 

BTT: Schau mal bei Bechhoff, da gibts auch Leistungsmessklemmen, die kann man dann mit dem passenden Buskoppler auch Direkt an den PB hängen.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (6 April 2011)

Eins will ich dazu jetzt doch noch loswerden
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stromwandler

Gruß
Timo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 April 2011)

Timo die Zeit ist nicht stehen geblieben, es gibt Meßumformer die
Ströme so wandeln das mann Sie als Normsignal in die SPS einlesen

kann.

hier mal einer bis 11A, wahrscheinlich sogar der richtige für 
seine Anwendung 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen Stromwandler bis 11A.pdf

und hier welche als Durchsteckwandler den 100A habe
ich gerade vor mir auf dem Tisch liegen 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen Stromwandler bis 100A.pdf

Jetzt geht er damit einfach auf einen Analogen Eingang der Steuerung, wie
er diesen gestaltet ist dann eine andere Frage, er kann das Zentral oder auch Dezentral über Profibus lösen.


----------



## bimbo (7 April 2011)

Wie schon oft erwähnt, aber nie direkt empfohlen:

Bei Belastung ändert sich der Strom nur sehr geringfügig. Der Cos-phi aber sehr stark.

Aus diesem Grund würde ich mir ein cos-phi Relais bestellen (z.B. Dold & Söhne) und die Schaltschwelle an diesem Gerät einstellen. Falls es diese Geräte mit Analogausgang gibt, wird das vermtl. Dein Budget nicht hergeben.


----------



## MSB (7 April 2011)

Man bräuchte auf jeden Fall ein Gerät welches die Wirkleistung, noch besser das Drehmoment des Antriebs messen kann.

Speziell für die Wirkleistung gibt es zwar haufenweise solche Geräte,
aber hier müsste der TE mal die Begrifflichkeit "Günstig" defnieren.

Evtl. kommt man dann sogar zu dem Schluss, das ein FU günstiger ist, vor allem weil damit ja noch ein paar Vorteile einher gehen,
die heutigen FUs können das Drehmoment im Normalfall sogar relativ exakt ermitteln, und als Normsignal ausgeben ...

Die cos phi Überwachung allein ist imho sinnlos, da die Last ja je nach Werkzeug eine andere ist ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## bimbo (7 April 2011)

Eine (Schein-)Strommessung zur Belastungsmessung halte ich für komplett unpraktikabel.



Da dieses Forum gern Siemens-orientiert ist, hier mal deren Meinung:

"Das Relais 3UG4641 ermöglicht die gleichzeitige Überwachung von cos phi und Wirkstrom mit nur einem Gerät. 
Der Leistungsfaktor cos phi und die Wirkstromaufnahme eines Motors sind abhängig von seiner Belastung. Daher eignen sich diese Messgrößen ideal für die Lastüberwachung.
Während die Überwachung des cos phi vor allem zur Leerlaufüberwachung (Stichwort: überdimensioniert)eingesetzt wird, kann anhand der Wirkstromüberwachung der Belastungsgrad über den gesamten Drehmomentbereich beobachtet und ausgewertet werden"


Günstiger als ein Umrichter dürfte das selbst bei Siemens sein


----------



## bimbo (7 April 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Die cos phi Überwachung allein ist imho sinnlos, *da die Last ja je nach Werkzeug eine andere ist ...*


 
Beim Wirkstrom (imho) nicht?


----------



## MSB (7 April 2011)

bimbo schrieb:


> Beim Wirkstrom (imho) nicht?



Wenn sich der cos phi "verschlechtert" bei Teillast, wir uns aber einig sind, das der Scheinstrom sich verhälnismäßig gering ändert,
so bleibt nur der Wirkstrom übrig, der sich durch die Belastung verändern kann.

Also bringt mir das Relais eigentlich nur was, wenn ich die Belastung des Antriebssystems vorher definiere,
oder von mir aus auch experimentell ermittle.

Die Sache ist nun die, der TE hat einmal einen 3,3mm Bohrer, der beim Bohren von mir aus 500W benötigt,
dann aber einen Gewindeschneider M16, der die vollen 3 kW benötigt ...
(keine Ahnung was er mit dem Ding treibt, das mutmaße ich jetzt einfach mal ...)

Die Bruchüberwachung ist relativ einfach, da die Spindel dann im Leerlauf ist,
die gewünschte Stumpf-Überwachung oder irgendwelche sonstigen Abweichungen,
wären durch ein einfaches Relais wie du schreibst unter keinen Umständen zu erfassen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 April 2011)

Eigendlich kann man zu den Schluss kommen
das wie schon angesprochen der FU doch sinnvoller
ist, so kann Mann auch die Geschwindigkeit dem
Wekzeug anpassen. Wenn zb das Gewinde ein Sackloch
ist kann Mann kurz vor erreichen des Ziel die Geschwindikeit 
reduzieren, damit Mann nicht über das Ziel hinausschießt
und der Bohrer abgebrochen im Loch bleibt. 
Zusätzlich kann man langsam rein und schnell
raus und das ganze noch schön über Rampen
ein wenig sanfter laufen lassen.


----------



## Guste (7 April 2011)

*Leistungsmessung*

Donnerwetter hätte nicht gedacht das das so Kreise zieht.
Das mit dem Doldrelais funktioniert. habe ich schon im Einsatz.
Eleganter ist aber wenn ich den Grenzwert am OP sehe und einstellen kann.
Das Doldrelais hat festwerte.
In der SPS könnte ich den Linkslauf der Gewindespindel als Bezugswert nehmen. dann den Gewindeschneidzyklus rechts zur Auswertung.
FU setzte ich nur ein wenn nötig. Zu oft Ausfall.
Ds mit dem Phönix Relais 11 A fast bzu wenig wenn ich den Anlaufstrom bei 3KW sehe.
Also einfach einen Stromwandler der bei 0-20A 0 bis 20 mA bringt.
Denke da da müsste ja ne Differenz meßbar sein.
Will hier aber nicht groß löten.
Fertiglösung aber wo?


----------



## Guste (7 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Eigendlich kann man zu den Schluss kommen
> das wie schon angesprochen der FU doch sinnvoller
> ist, so kann Mann auch die Geschwindigkeit dem
> Wekzeug anpassen. Wenn zb das Gewinde ein Sackloch
> ...


Ne das ginge schon gar nicht. Max Drehzahl ist angesagt. Rampe möglich kurz
4000 U/min


----------



## Guste (7 April 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Wenn sich der cos phi "verschlechtert" bei Teillast, wir uns aber einig sind, das der Scheinstrom sich verhälnismäßig gering ändert,
> so bleibt nur der Wirkstrom übrig, der sich durch die Belastung verändern kann.
> 
> Also bringt mir das Relais eigentlich nur was, wenn ich die Belastung des Antriebssystems vorher definiere,
> ...


hallo Manuel hier wird nur Gewinde geformt so nach dem System 1940 Asyncronmotor Leitspindel und Wendeschützschaltung.
Den Stumpfbereich kann man fast auswerten über den Motorschutzschalter


----------



## Guste (9 April 2011)

Denke äber Analog In auf die SPS


----------



## bimbo (12 April 2011)

Nochmal:

Cos-Phi oder Wirkstrom. Scheinstrom (also nur Strommessung) kannste knicken. Ist so eigentlich in jedem Beitrag angeklungen, wenn die Lösungen auch auseinender gehen.

Cos-Phi oder Wirkstrom analog gibts halt nicht für lau.


Aber: Dold hat auch einen Telefonanschluß (ja auch im Schwarzwald) 

ruf doch mal an!


----------

